# Need help determining my lutino’s gender



## YellowFeather10 (Aug 2, 2018)

Hey, I need help identifying the gender of my lutino budgie Phoenix. I thinking that she looks like a girl?

Here is a picture of Phoenix


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Yes, Phoenix is most definitely a female budgie. *


----------



## YellowFeather10 (Aug 2, 2018)

Ok! Thanks FaeryBee!


----------

